# 2014 Cruze LTZ 1.4L reduced engine power, service traction control, service Stabilitrak



## bryan56 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi All,

When I tried starting my 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ, 1.4L, the engine fired up, then immediately died down, giving warnings of "Reduced Engine Power", "Service Traction Control", and "service Stabilitrak". Additionally, there was a bit of flickering with the lights (made worse if I turned on the fans for internal air circulation), and whenever the lights flickered, the engine would idle roughly. I purchased a Bafx OBD2 reader and used the Piston app on my phone to get the following engine codes (not sure if all these are applicable.

P0068 - Confirmed - N/A
P0097 - Confirmed - N/A
P00f4 - Confirmed - N/A
P0106 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering
P0236 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering (Injector Circuit)
P0237 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering (Injector Circuit)
P0452 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Auxiliary Emission Controls
P0462 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Auxiliary Emission Controls
P0641 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Computer Output Circuit
P0651 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Computer Output Circuit
P0697 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Computer Output Circuit
P06a3 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Computer Output Circuit
P2199 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering
P2227 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering (Injector Circuit)
P2228 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering (Injector Circuit)
P2230 - Confirmed - Subsystem - Fuel and Air Metering (Injector Circuit)
P2626b - Confirmed - Computer Output Circuit
I know that's a lot of codes, so I also checked the Torque Lite app, and it confirmed all of them (and added B2aaa, but that seems to indicate a communication error with the device).
Additional information: it had been 6 days since I last used the car, and I drove ~90mi that day without issue. It was in the 70s during the week, but the car was parked in a garage. I've had no noticeable issues with this car recently, outside of having to replace the wiper assembly after the wipers got crossed and one part snapped.
After a bit of research, it seems like my problem may be needing to replace the negative battery cable. Would you guys agree with this, or do you think those codes indicate it may be something else? For example, I saw examples of replacing the throttle body, coil pack, valve gasket cover, or even the accelerator pedal fixing the problem. I'd love to hear your guys' thoughts. Thanks in advance for any help here!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, get the updated version of the negative cable and go from there. It’s a cheap thing to try and may resolve some, if not all of the codes.


----------



## bryan56 (Apr 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, get the updated version of the negative cable and go from there. It’s a cheap thing to try and may resolve some, if not all of the codes.


Thanks for the reply! I ended up taking it into the dealership. They replaced the negative battery cable and said it took care of about half the codes, but the check engine light was still on and I still had some for voltage, air conditioning, fuel tank, and turbo boost. I ended up taking their advice and letting them replace my camshaft position sensor and ECM module - total was $860 (still not sure if that was the right move). In retrospect, I wish I had replaced the negative battery cable myself, (I even ordered the part for $20) and seen where it went from there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bryan56 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I ended up taking it into the dealership. They replaced the negative battery cable and said it took care of about half the codes, but the check engine light was still on and I still had some for voltage, air conditioning, fuel tank, and turbo boost. I ended up taking their advice and letting them replace my camshaft position sensor and ECM module - total was $860 (still not sure if that was the right move). In retrospect, I wish I had replaced the negative battery cable myself, (I even ordered the part for $20) and seen where it went from there.


The camshaft position sensor was $25 and took 3 minutes to change. Did you ask for the old ECM back?


----------



## bryan56 (Apr 15, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> The camshaft position sensor was $25 and took 3 minutes to change. Did you ask for the old ECM back?


Unfortunately I did not ask for the old ECM back.


----------

